# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  μαμουνακια στην τροφη και πως τα αντιμετοπιζουμε!!

## michael

παιδια χτες πηρα οπως περνω καθε βδομαδα τροφη για τα ζεμπρακια μου!!μολις την ανοιξα πεταχτηκε εξο ενα πεταλουδακι!!πως να το αντιμετοπησω???η τροφη που περνω ειναι χυμα!!αν επερνα συσκεβασμενη δεν θα υπηρχαν γτετοια ζωηφεια οσο καιρο και αν την ειχα ανοιχτει???
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## Alexandros

Αυτό με τα ζουζούνια είναι ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν αυτά και σε χύμα τροφή αλλα και μερικές φορες σε κλειστά πακέτα. 
Είναι το πρόβλημα που τα σπόρια τραβάνε τις πεταλούδες και αφού είναι τροφή για τα πουλια μας δεν μπορείς να κανεις κάτι με δηλητήριο για τα ζουζούνια.

Βάλε την τροφή σε μια νάιλον-σακούλα και την φίνις 48 ώρες μέζα στην κατάψυξη, θα σκοτώνουν και η πεταλούδες και τα σκουλήκια και τα αυγά τους. Μετά μπορείς να τις δίνεις τα πουλια κανονικά.

----------


## xXx

Ακόμη και σε συσκευασμένη τροφή το έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ...συνήθως θα το παρατηρήσεις καλοκαιρινούς μήνες αλλά αν διατηρείς την τροφή μέσα στο ψυγείο δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα....μέσα στην κατάψυξη θα έχεις άμεση θανάτωση όλων.

Τέλος να πω ότι δεν πρέπει να σε φοβίζουν ούτε να σε ανησυχούν αυτά τα ζωύφια αλλά να σε χαροποιούν....και ο λόγος....!!!Αυτή η ανάπτυξή τους σημαίνει ότι τα σπόρια που ταΐζεις στα πουλιά σου δεν είναι ψεκασμένα....εάν αυτά δεν παρουσίαζαν αυτού του είδους τα μαμούνια και πεταλουδάκια μέσα, τότε θα έπρεπε να ανησυχείς πραγματικά, γιατί αυτό θα σήμαινε ότι έχουν υποστεί ακατάλληλες διεργασίες για παροχή σε πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

συμπληρωματικα σε οτι σου ειπαν τα παιδια να προσθεσω οτι αν παρατηρεις και σκονη στο μιγμα σου τοτε με ενα στραγγιστηρι προσπαθησε να την απομακρυνεις  :winky:

----------


## Kostas297

Ξέρω οτι μπορείς να αδειάσεις το πακέτο σε μια κατσαρόλα και την αφήσεις στο ψυγείο και μένει εκεί για όσο θες χωρίς πρόβλημα.Αυτό το έχω μάθει από φίλο που είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Τώρα για κατάψυξη δεν ξέρω...

----------


## michael

παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!!θα ακουλουθησω τις συμβουλες σας!!  :winky:

----------

